
OpenFisca – Open models to compute tax and benefit systems - based2
https://www.openfisca.fr/en
======
cmfg
Thanks for the support: it's heartwarming!

To follow OpenFisca progress: @OpenFisca on Twitter +
[https://forum.openfisca.fr/](https://forum.openfisca.fr/)

Coming next: the integration of the recently released French tax software
source code into OpenFisca >
[https://joinup.ec.europa.eu/community/osor/news/france-
unvei...](https://joinup.ec.europa.eu/community/osor/news/france-unveils-
source-code-income-tax-application)

~~~
Iv
That link seems broken: [https://www.openfisca.fr/en/tools/variables-
graph](https://www.openfisca.fr/en/tools/variables-graph)

Too bad, it looked interesting!

------
kensai
Very interesting. This thing should be translated/applied to every country.
Are there any ongoing plans/implementations? Say for Germany.

Is there a list somewhere?

~~~
cbenz
Hi,

One of the developers here :)

One of the original authors has both nationalities French and Tunisian and he
started to implement Tunisia, but it's a "work in progress", without UI yet.
Source code: [https://github.com/openfisca/openfisca-
tunisia](https://github.com/openfisca/openfisca-tunisia)

The team is happy to welcome newcomers for new countries.

------
lasermike026
What an excellent idea. All functions and interactions with Bureaucracies
should be automated.

------
anonymousDan
Has anybody actually used this? It looks pretty interesting, but how would you
get it up and running for a particular country without entering everything
from scratch? Is there a way of bootstrapping the simulation for particular
countries or regions?

~~~
maelito
It's used today in France for notably :

\- estimating the taxes on salaries eg. before hiring (1)

\- estimating one's (as a citizen) social benefits on a centralized web page
(2)

\- for various economic studies (where the numpy implementation helps working
on large inputs)

The core ([https://github.com/openfisca/openfisca-
core](https://github.com/openfisca/openfisca-core)) package defines abstract
structures used primarily but not specific to the France-specific package
(-france), where the law is coded. Unfortunately, I don't think there is a way
to bootstrap a new country (eg. generating templates for different kinds of
taxes). -tunisia is the second country implemented, but much less maintained.

"Extensions" enable local specifics to be added (e.g. specific to Paris).
"Reforms" enable the simulation of experiments (e.g. simulating a basic
income).

(1) [http://sgmap.github.io/cout-embauche/](http://sgmap.github.io/cout-
embauche/)

(2) [https://mes-aides.gouv.fr/](https://mes-aides.gouv.fr/)

------
Svenstaro
Looks really cool but it would help if there were a more thorough English
translation and if the examples were in English as well.

~~~
maelito
The documentation has quite a lot of english sections.
[http://doc.openfisca.fr/en/index.html](http://doc.openfisca.fr/en/index.html)

------
dekker
when will there be a translation into english or german? i would LOVE to have
this. pleeeeeease

